# Homicidal thoughts and type?



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

I opened a thread on the INTP forum asking them what, if any, dark thoughts they have. A few replied that they either have had thoughts of killing people or have been viewed by others as being capable of homicide. I emphasize these were a small number of INTPs. Nevertheless, it made me wonder how many people have had or regularly harbor such thoughts. Have you ever thought, even if only for an instant, that you wanted to kill someone? Have you fantasized about it? What caused this feeling? How long did it last? Do you think this is common and normal? Do you know people who've expressed such thoughts?


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I sometimes think about killing these kinds of people 

Communists (for all the oppression and murder) 
Hyper-calvinists (for preaching damnable heresies)
Islamofascists (same reason as the communists) 
Theistic satanists (for the lies they tell about satan and God and the terrible/immoral things they do) 
Higher up scientologists (for threats intimidation and the bad things they try to do to those that criticize them and the bad things they do to those that attempt to leave the church). 

I'm not fond of neo-nazis, the kkk, or fascists either but they don't pose as much a threat far as I'm concerned


I think it is normal to want to kill sometimes, but dwelling/obsessing over it and finding it fun is not.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't want to kill anyone


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah, ah I want to eat brainz.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

The only person I ever wanted to kill is myself. Used to have the thoughts a lot, but now I no longer have it since I am out of depression. Does that count?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Robopop said:


> Ah, ah I want to eat brainz.


Drink bleach, it will cure you of your appetite for brainz.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> The only person I ever wanted to kill is myself. Used to have the thoughts a lot, but now I no longer have it since I am out of depression. Does that count?


No. I was thinking of homicide, not suicide. But I'm glad you don't have those thoughts any longer.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENFP. All the time, but jokingly.


----------



## Bmoss (Dec 24, 2014)

Estp, Estj maybe


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

ENTJ. 

I swear, I just write high fantasy! It's just for my writing! *looks nervous* *deletes internet history* 

Edit: On a serious note... This kind of is a thing. 60% of my thoughts are about people dying, either in fiction or IRL, mostly because they have slighted me or whatever, or sometimes even because I *like* them, and the rest of my thoughts are either about TV, books/comics, or school. Or Tumblr shitposting. Or betta fish. Sometimes, though, I do think about shopping. 8)


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty sure I have killed everyone I know at least once in my mind.

As for actual homicidal thoughts, meh they do happen but not often.


----------



## cyberghost (Oct 28, 2014)

I get a lot thoughts about whether I'd be able to do it if it came down to self defense, or wondering how my life would change if any given person died, but I don't really think about killing specific people. I guess it's more theoretical scenarios rather than playing revenge out in my head. The nature of mortality is kinda interesting to think about sometimes, like how maybe it's less of a binary than we give it credit for.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

oh my God pseudo intellectuals are plotting to kill me :c


----------

